# HFW Haunted House needs your help!



## Haunty (May 31, 2006)

Here is a progress link for the Haunt so far:

http://horrorfind.com/board-bin/YaBB.pl?board=halloween_haunters;action=display;num=1178110838


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

Well, I hope we get some help soon, I had so much fun doing the first one!


----------

